# Corian/solid surface pot call



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2020)

Have a buddy that has a bunch of scraps. I took a piece, cut up and glued together. Thought I would try a pot call from it. Turned out good. The sound is a little different. May make a few of these for the heck of it. Sharp tools ARE A NECESSITY!!! Turns good and polishes up nicely with some wet sanding. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2020)

I need to put some other color in between so the joint blends.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 23, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need to put some other color in between so the joint blends.



Or wire burn in some additional lines.

Great looking call.

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice. I’ve thought about trying some Corian. Have seen several duck calls turned from it. I figured it’d sound nice and sharp.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey I like that idea of burn lines. Hmmmm....I could still do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s a good looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need to put some other color in between so the joint blends.



A blood red pin stripe...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 24, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> A blood red pin stripe...


I agree. A red stripe would look good on that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 24, 2020)

Buddy just told me, they've been going to the school to maintain the hydroponics system. He's gonna let me know when he goes next week and I'll get more.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2020)

Very cool Eric. 

Careful if you try the wire burn. It may heat up too much and split.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Interesting Eric...


----------



## quags37 (May 5, 2020)

What glue did you use when you put the pieces together?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 5, 2020)

Clear epoxy


----------



## woodman6415 (May 5, 2020)

I have a bunch .... used to deal and fabricate in my former life .. before I was retired.... have a lot of off falls

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2020)

I like it, but it must be heavier than a wood call. Is that a problem in the field? Chuck


----------

